# Altura night vision jacket - WASHING?



## 2good (8 Jan 2011)

what do i use to wash?...getting a tad smelly???

cheers


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2011)

Soap Flakes or a proper tech wash.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jan 2011)

Wash mine once a week while in the dark winter months, in non bio powder in the machine. Then tumble dry it !

The black cuff things that u use to tighten the arms at the wrist have come apart but I supper glued them back together


----------



## Garz (8 Jan 2011)

I washed it a few times now, I just make sure I turn it inside out and zip up.


----------



## semislickstick (8 Jan 2011)

The Nikwax website 'quiz' gives away little samples of different products, I think its a Tech wash in proofer at the moment.

http://www.nikwax.com/en-gb/webquiz/index.php if anyone wants a freebie.

I do know of a couple of people who washed their Altura jackets(not the night vision version though) weekly with non bio and then noticed it wasn't waterproof any more. I try not to wash mine!


----------



## enas (8 Jan 2011)

semislickstick said:


> I do know of a couple of people who washed their Altura jackets(not the night vision version though) weekly with non bio and then noticed it wasn't waterproof any more. I try not to wash mine!



I wouldn't like the odour of my jacket after a few weeks of not washing it... I've been washing waterproof jackets with soap flakes on a weekly basis when needed without any problem (don't know if soap cleans extremely well, but it does remove the odour which is all what I want), no need for expensive Nikwax products. Don't turn inside out and don't tumble dry, let it drip dry, and you're OK. Some fabrics (check instructions) can have their waterproofness reactivated if needed by ironing them (on the cold setting). This is not the case of the Altura Night Vision (which is a pretty bad fabric to be honest).


----------



## crazy580 (8 Jan 2011)

Turn the washing machine to 30 degrees c, zip up all the zips, fasten all the velco, use non bio washing powder. I wash it by itself, so it wont get damaged by anything else in the waching machine. Then hang it up and leave to dry.


----------



## buggi (8 Jan 2011)

i just whack mine in the wash with anything else yellow 

Never really thought about what i'm washing it with. just whatever washing powderi happen to have in


----------



## MacB (9 Jan 2011)

crazy580 said:


> Turn the washing machine to 30 degrees c, zip up all the zips, fasten all the velco, use non bio washing powder. I wash it by itself, so it wont get damaged by anything else in the waching machine. Then hang it up and leave to dry.




This works for me as well


----------



## 2good (9 Jan 2011)

cheers folks

washed it with non bio at 30c

magic


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2011)

I'd advise against using any washing powder, certainly long term. I only use any waterproof when it's raining, and it's relatively lightweight - so generally wash every month or so (if you are using the night vision every day, then weekly at the longest, ergh).


----------



## Jambon (11 Jan 2011)

haha had mine since March last year and still havent washed it!


----------



## semislickstick (12 Jan 2011)

My Jacket doesn't get stinky, the base layers do.....am I taking it too easy? Maybe I'm just not doing it right.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Jan 2011)

2good said:


> what do i use to wash?...getting a tad smelly???



I use the NikWax techwash (this is not the waterproofer, just a specially formulated detergent)
Does improve the waterproofness of the jacket as well which is a bonus.


----------

